# CPC w/ ED & Phys Med exp seeks Coding/ Patient Access position near Clearwater, FL



## ritadsypher (Aug 3, 2017)

*CPC w/ ED & Phys Med exp seeks Coding/ Patient Access position near Clearwater, FL*

RITA DUNLEAVY SYPHER, CPC
redunleavy@yahoo.com
PROFESSIONAL SUMMARY
	Flexible and results-oriented team and individual contributor with exceptional communication skills.
	Strengths include outpatient coding and billing, insurance and medical authorizations and claims follow-up and appeals.
	Seasoned professional with multi-industry background in healthcare, technology, retail, financial, legal, consulting, and e-business sectors.  
	CPC, ICD-10 Proficient; BA Economics, MS Human Resources

WORK EXPERIENCE
Recruiting Specialist  (Remote position)                                                               2015 - present
(Large Healthcare Recruitment Company) -
Recruit for allied health, nursing, finance, operations and IT employees for 800+ bed health network, encompassing three hospitals and affiliates. Source and prescreen candidates, facilitate phone interviews and provide appropriate timely feedback to all parties. Maintain daily / weekly analytics and recruiting performance metrics for leadership and client. 

Associated Neurologists, Vestibular & Balance Center                                              2012 - 2014
Front Desk Assistant
High volume Physical and Occupational Rehabilitation practice, specializing in treating vestibular, neurological and orthopedic conditions.  Responsibilities include scheduling appointments, obtaining and verifying new patient demographic and insurance information, obtaining authorizations for treatment, and explaining medical benefit and financial responsibilities to patients.  Ensure correct coding of diagnosis, procedures and testing services rendered.  Bill for physical therapy, acupuncture, neurological testing and ancillary self-pay services (i.e. therapeutic massage, movement classes, fitness memberships, individualized personal training), collect and apply patient payments to accounts.  Liaise with patients, physician offices, third party administrators, and private and government payers to obtain required authorizations for treatment and for payment collection and claim appeals. 

Western Connecticut Health Network                                                                     2010 - 2012        
New Milford Hospital – Emergency Department Coder.  Analyze Emergency Department records and assign admit / discharge diagnosis (ICD-9) and procedure (CPT) codes for services rendered during emergency department encounters. Assign appropriate professional and facility codes and fees based on documentation provided and query treating physicians as necessary.  Enter, audit and finalize charges.

Danbury Hospital - Patient Access Liaison.   Responsibilities include scheduling outpatient advanced radiology procedures in a high volume patient call center, obtaining and verifying patient demographic and insurance information and explaining appointment preparation and financial responsibilities to patients.  Liaise with physician offices, third party administrators and payers to obtain required authorizations prior to scheduled appointments.   

Began health care career transition by completing a Medical Billing and Coding Certificate Program at Danbury Hospital 2009-2010, encompassing medical terminology, anatomy and physiology and CPT and ICD-9 coding.  Worked as part time Pharmacy Technician at CVS July- December 2009 while in school.

Staffing Consultant (Remote Contract Position thru Search Wizards)                  2007 - 2009
Microsoft                   
Partner with Redmond staffing consultants and hiring managers for full-cycle recruitment for all levels of employees in the Central Marketing Group.  Identify and prescreen candidates, facilitate phone interviews and provide appropriate and timely feedback to all parties.  Document candidate activity in the ATS, and maintain weekly volume statistics and recruiting performance metrics.

EDUCATION, TRAING AND PROFESSIONAL MEMBERSHIPS
AAPC – National and Local Chapter (2009-present) 
CPC  Certified November, 2010; ICD - 10 Proficient 
Microsoft Office (Word, Excel, Outlook) LinkedIn, Taleo, Sorian Scheduling, Document Imaging, Athena, Meditech, 3M Encoder, Allscripts, GPMS 
BA Economics State University of New York at Stony Brook, New York


----------

